# what track to use realtrax or fastrack



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know we all have opinions on track, but I want to get out of the old stuff and get new MTH type or lionel fastrack. so what is better, any difference in pricing, 

Can you buy in bulk other than what is on Ebay and get deals? 

thanks 
Chris


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

old464 said:


> I know we all have opinions on track, but I want to get out of the old stuff and get new MTH type or lionel fastrack. so what is better, any difference in pricing,
> 
> Can you buy in bulk other than what is on Ebay and get deals?
> 
> ...


Everything I have read online leans towards the Fastrack being the preferred product. How and why, I don't recall.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've read the same stuff, if you're picking between those two, I'd go Fastrack. I've been tinkering with Fastrack here for several months, and it's very easy to work with. The one thing I'd change is you can't easily cut Fastrack to size to fit oddball situations. I don't know if you can customize MTH RealTrax.

FWIW, I find that on-line retailers usually have better prices than on eBay. I have bought a bunch of stuff from Model Train Stuff, I think if you price the pieces there and than on eBay, you'll find they usually beat the total price. I've seen used track on eBay sell for more than new track at Model Train Stuff!

I have bought some in train forum sales forums at better prices than other venues.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Of the two I think FasTrack is the better choice over Realtrack if for no other reason than a Lionel product is probably more readily available and more likely to be discounted.

On the down side these new track systems have a few key disadvantages,


Very expensive
Noisy
Less flexible to work with
.

Overall the appearance and convenience of FT or RT have been winners for the hobby. If your budget permits and you can deal with the noise they are excellent track systems.


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, My older stuff is noisy also with the engines thumping, just not great anymore, contacts getting old, shorts sometimes, so I said if I get new track, its going to be something with the ballast and better look. 

im young to this stuff just getting back into it again with my 4 year old. now I got the bug.!! 

OK, I will go with the lionel fastrack then based on your guys opinions, which I value alot. especailly with track, if I bought a whole bunch and hated it!! Ill start the hunt. I have to design the next layout first so I know what I need to buy. Ill probably hunt for long sections and o31 curves and some more longer curves depending on what I come up with. I want to get alot more bends and turns in it this time and more interesting hills and such. right now, its basic because its in the living room. But Ill have a ton of older 3 rail for sale this summer.! 

well thanks guys


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One of the best places I've found for most Fastrack items is Model Train Stuff, their prices seem to be very competitive for almost all Fastrack items.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

old464 said:


> Well, My older stuff is noisy also with the engines thumping, just not great anymore, contacts getting old, shorts sometimes, so I said if I get new track, its going to be something with the ballast and better look.
> 
> im young to this stuff just getting back into it again with my 4 year old. now I got the bug.!!
> 
> ...


Fasttrack doesn't come in O31, smallest is 36 so if that matters to you you might want to reconsider. Also as we found out while doing our expansion the smallest width of board to fit with the fast track is 40 inches wide on the 36 curves with the road bed taken into account. While we were debating which track to go with on our expansion I found the prices on Realtrax and Fasttrack to be the same at Trainworldonline.com.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

old464 said:


> Well, My older stuff is noisy also with the engines thumping, just not great anymore, contacts getting old, shorts sometimes, so I said if I get new track, its going to be something with the ballast and better look.
> 
> im young to this stuff just getting back into it again with my 4 year old. now I got the bug.!!
> 
> ...


give us a crack at your old track. it still has its place!!


----------

